# Pictures of 4-month old Akita



## ALYNN (Aug 31, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my 4-month old akita, Parker. 

at 8 weeks:









another at 8 weeks:









at 14 weeks:









at the dog park at 16 weeks:


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

So sweet!!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, what a beautiful pup. What drew you to an akita? I have heard too many horror stories about people with akitas who don't know what they're getting into, but I don't know too much about the breed. 

Good luck with him! I just love his spotted legs!!!


----------



## ALYNN (Aug 31, 2007)

After doing months of research on different dog breeds, we came across the akita. We visited a breeder nearby and absolutely fell in love with his dogs. We did a lot of research on the breed and training before we got him at 8 wks. From what I understand (from the books I've read and other akita owners) Akitas can be difficult if you don't take the time to properly socialize and train them. It's important to have a well mannered dog (regardless of breed) but it's especially crucial if they can grow to be 100+ pounds and have aggressive tendencies. It's a lot of time spent and sacrifices - but all worth it! Akitas have wonderful personalities and are just amazing if given the proper training!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your new family member and kudos for being such a well-informed puppy parent!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

What a sweet little face!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lovely dog.


----------

